# Adding another double socket in garage.



## karlp606 (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys,
As above we currently have 1 double socket in the garage which is located at the back of the garage - Im hoping to add another near the front of the garage as I always have to stick an extension in for the pressure washer etc and also the garage beer fridge is always plugged into 1 of the sockets.
Is this quite an easy process to do? The garage is attached to the house and the Fuse Box is in the garage.
I've done swapping lights, changing sockets etc as DIY so Im quite confident with electrics.
I was going to run 2.5mm twin and earth from the original socket to a new surface mounted socket, and run the cable in black tubing clipped to the wall.
Just looking for any pointers from any sparkys or advanced DIYers 
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Is the garage socket separately fused, it is in mine, i.e. not part of the ring?

From the single socket I had I ran out a spur and put in an extra socket.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Extend from another existing socket is what I would do and my thinking follows yours, too.

Run new cable in conduit or tubing on the wall. Surface mount electrics make the job easy.
Don't like going all health and safety on folk but if you are doing electrics you should have a proper set of electricians tools and a voltage/continuity tester as a minimum. Socket tester at the end will show up any other glaring faults.

Anything involving the consumer unit is a job for an electrician in case others are inspired by this thread.

I would try to buy well known brands of components. I've had two cheapo light switches (installed by previous owner) fail in this place.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If you have ready access to the consumer unit, I would be inclined to feed it from there, rather than from the existing socket. If you have any spare ways that would be even better; you could drop in a new 20A breaker for that new Kranzle you always wanted.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I had the same in my garage, one double gang socket on the rear wall. Mine was part of a ring and so I extended the ring adding a further 6 double gang sockets, 3 along each of the side walls. It's brilliant as I always have a socket to hand and therefore don't need to use any extension leads. Super for plugging in trickle chargers and the like, keeps things neat.

You do need to know how your original socket is wired up ie whether it is part of a ring, radial or a spur. It needs to be identified correctly.


----------



## karlp606 (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys


----------

